# please dont judge me



## GAF17 (Jun 25, 2008)

It has been a dream of mine, and my wife to work and live in Dubai for quite a while now. I have had a very good position working for a big corporate company for the last 5yrs and been made comfortable with a great salary.
Today i have found out the company is selling the part of the business that i work for and am being made redundant, so now is a great time to make this move. 
HOWEVER i lost my driving license last April for drink driving and a criminal record something i am not proud of and live in regret daily so my question is can i get work get visa? is it possible or am i wasting my time
i look forward to your reply;s and as the title says please don't judge me. 
Many Thanks


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know the answer to that, though let's say that you do get hired somewhere. Every job requires that you pass a security clearance check prior to starting a contract, and this check does ask about criminal background. I don't know what it takes, though, for them to not approve your clearance.


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Well you will only know if you try, the worst answer will be not accepted.
Take you chance.


----------



## iceman (Apr 22, 2008)

Just wondering if that criminal record was already settled. Since you are working in a big corporate company for five years, I assume you are in good standing and background checked before prior to admission.

If everything were regretfully things of the past.... go for it.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

can't see it being a problem at all.


----------



## Talisman (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't think you will find it a problem. Unless the criminal record is classed as a serious offence, which I very much doubt in your case, you should be ok. I knew someone that was in a similar situation in the UK and had to go through security clearance in the UK for a sensitive post and was fine.

I also believe you can hire drivers at quite reasonable rates.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Let's say you find a position here. Without having the US drivers license it will hinder you when obtaining a license here. You will be ok with an International Permit, if you can still obtain one there, until you obtain your work visa here then you technically aren't permitted to drive on the International Permit.


----------



## GAF17 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for your replies things are hotting up now really looking into it hard. getting paid in my current job until nov then receive redundancy should be on garden leave by aug if find the right role will just do it asap 
what would you guys say the best industries to aim for would be in a high end sales or management role would be


----------

